
Computer graphics, web devel, audiovisual programming, experimental programming - htor
https://hermantorjussen.no/
======
brudgers
This might be better in next month's Who Wants to be Hired thread. It should
post on June 1 at 9am Eastern (US) time.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=sea...](https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=opensearch&query=who%20wants%20to%20be%20hired&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
htor
hey, thanks, didn't know about those threads. cheers!

~~~
brudgers
You're welcome. It and the Who is Hiring thread exist to eat up posts like
yours (and job advertisements). This keeps the site sane and provides a
structured outlet for things that are largely off topic (i.e. not
intellectually interesting) but which HN will always attract.

